# Cup North - 1-2 November 2014



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

On the footsteps of the Chorlton Coffee Fest that was organised last year, I'm part of the team that this year is organising a new Coffee Fest -type event - Cup North.

It will be in Manchester on the 1-2 November 2014. at the moment we are on twitter, facebook and we have a landing page at the moment http://www.cupnorth.co.uk/ but the website will follow shortly.

CupNorth was set up with the following aims.

• To bring together a collection of the best and most progressive coffee businesses

• To educate through the use of talks/demos

• To serve great coffee

• To serve great food

• To entertain within a great venue which demonstrates the personality of Manchester

We expect the visitors of the festival to be a mixture of industry professionals, home baristas, coffee lovers and their friends/family. Whilst this event is aimed at existing coffee people we hope to make it in to a festival that serves as an educational piece for people wanting to learn more and to be classed as a leading food/drink event in the North West.

With this in mind, the people that frequent this forum - coffee aficionados - are the best to give an input in what you think it should or should not feature in this event.

So if people would like to contribute with their views, I (we) will be very happy to listen and to tailor the festival towards what this community wants/desires.

There is also space for people to get more involved, so if anyone is interested in being a more active part in the organisation or during the event, drop me a line.

your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent - look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For the non coffee people - should be more skewed at simple ways of getting people to enjoy fresh ground coffee through simple brew methods.

For lots of people coffee equated to milk based espresso drinks , and as we know these can require a bit of skill and some decent kit to get the best off.

I'd love to see demos of simple brew methods perhaps with the same bean to show off what each one can do , to help bring more people into buying great fresh roasted coffee and getting the best from it .

I'd love to see more about where coffee comes from , from farm to cup , so you can see the impact it has for the growers but also how buying coffee form indies means that money stays in the local economy, rather than tax dodging corporates , and meet the people and personalities behind the Manchester cafés .


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

The event sounds very interesting. A couple of questions if I may?

1. If it's a success would there be any chance of a follow-up event for the North-East?

2. Although I can walk, I can only stay on my feet for a few minutes so use a small mobility scooter (linked with a stick that turns into a seat for places where I can't use the scooter). Is it known if the venue for the event(s) would be suitable for a mobility scooter?

Thanks!

Rod


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions - *Keep them coming*.

We have a meeting tomorrow and I will bring them up for discussion.


----------

